# My personal feelings about my recent weight gain



## SuperSizedAngie (Sep 21, 2010)

I feel myself growing bigger, day by day. Right now I'm gaining at a rate of about a pound every two-three days, a much faster rate than even six months ago. Over the past year and a half, I've gained more than 65lbs, and I don't know when it's going to stop.

In the past two weeks, I've busted out of five brand new bras. I no longer really fit into the largest size of clothes that plus-size stores carry, and it's starting to look a little ridiculous when I leave the house wearing clothes that just plain don't fit anymore.

I feel myself becoming more than a sum of my parts, growing into the fat goddess I was meant to be. I keep stuffing myself silly every night, wondering what I'll look like in another 50lbs. I feel like a flower, blossoming. 

My friends from high school don't understand. They hadn't seen me in 65lbs, and they can't understand how I can be content with my new weight. They certainly don't understand how I can plan on gaining more. I don't know what to tell them anymore, and I'm quickly learning that I don't have to justify my weight gain to anyone. 

I'll have reached my first goal in another 15lbs or so..... but I'm not sure if I'll stop. Or even if I want to stop. Beyond there, there's the question of "could I stop?" Another part of me wonders if having weight gain goals at just 19 is normal. I know I have my entire life ahead of me, many many years where I can keep gaining. I'm so in love with gaining already that it's difficult to realize that I probably won't be able to keep growing my whole life, certainly not at this rate, despite my desire to. I'll be turning twenty in just a few months, and it shocks me to realize that I might be 450lb by that time. When I was little, this isn't quite where I thought I'd be, and I certainly never imagined I'd be embracing it in such an open manner. 

At over 400lbs now, it's hard to tell. It's hard to gauge where things will go from here.... But I'm excited to see what big, beautiful promises the future holds as I become who I was meant to be! 

View attachment sept20thweightgain (594 x 390).jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on the gain, and on your well-developed sense of self. ^_^ May your rewarding experience continue.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 21, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> I feel myself growing bigger, day by day. Right now I'm gaining at a rate of about a pound every two-three days, a much faster rate than even six months ago. Over the past year and a half, I've gained more than 65lbs, and I don't know when it's going to stop.
> 
> In the past two weeks, I've busted out of five brand new bras. I no longer really fit into the largest size of clothes that plus-size stores carry, and it's starting to look a little ridiculous when I leave the house wearing clothes that just plain don't fit anymore.
> 
> ...



Just as long as you're happy, you shouldn't worry about what other people think. Congratulations on your gain of weight and self-worth.

You're cute, btw. Just thought I'd mention that since I never really seen you around before. lol


----------



## vampirekitten (Sep 22, 2010)

aww awesome! and some of my friends don't understand my gain as well or that I enjoy it like I do.. you are cute and congrats on gaining!


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Sep 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Congrats on the gain, and on your well-developed sense of self. ^_^ May your rewarding experience continue.



Thanks! It's definitely been an interesting experience so far!


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Sep 22, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Just as long as you're happy, you shouldn't worry about what other people think. Congratulations on your gain of weight and self-worth.
> 
> You're cute, btw. Just thought I'd mention that since I never really seen you around before. lol



I've been here off and on since May. I usually hang out in the paysite board, to be quite honest, but I've definitely posted in a lot more boards that that, lol. My weight gain has been such an intimate journey for me that I never quite could describe it in words before, and it's taken me a while to really give voice to what's inside me. It's such a personal thing, and I've been somewhat nervous about sharing my thoughts about my body with others. But I hope to be discussing it quite a bit more.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Sep 22, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> aww awesome! and some of my friends don't understand my gain as well or that I enjoy it like I do.. you are cute and congrats on gaining!



Thanks! Lol, that pic was actually just after I'd finished stuffing myself last night. I was so full and happy (and sleepy, lol!!)


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 22, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> I've been here off and on since May. I usually hang out in the paysite board, to be quite honest, but I've definitely posted in a lot more boards that that, lol. My weight gain has been such an intimate journey for me that I never quite could describe it in words before, and it's taken me a while to really give voice to what's inside me. It's such a personal thing, and I've been somewhat nervous about sharing my thoughts about my body with others. But I hope to be discussing it quite a bit more.


I wish you would post more often in the other threads, Angie. I like you.


----------



## Tau (Sep 22, 2010)

Really beautifully put. I agree with Elaine, you should totally post more on the other boards. The few times I've read what you have to say you've struck me as a very cool chick. We need more voices like yours round these parts.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Sep 22, 2010)

I totally agree and understand with where you are coming from.NONE of my friends understand my gain and they think it's a phase.Ummm hello,i don't think so.Be happy with you're choice and try and stay active,i think it's helped me quite a bit.I swim quite often and go for a walk every night.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Sep 23, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I totally agree and understand with where you are coming from.NONE of my friends understand my gain and they think it's a phase.Ummm hello,i don't think so.Be happy with you're choice and try and stay active,i think it's helped me quite a bit.I swim quite often and go for a walk every night.



I definitely stay active. I have to walk around all the time for school, since I'm on such a big campus. I just feel so disconnected from my former friends. My weight doesn't affect them personally, so I don't see why they're upset.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Sep 23, 2010)

Tau said:


> Really beautifully put. I agree with Elaine, you should totally post more on the other boards. The few times I've read what you have to say you've struck me as a very cool chick. We need more voices like yours round these parts.



Well, thanks, Tau. I try to be around when I can, but sometimes I just don't have time between school and work, lol, but I do try.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Sep 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I wish you would post more often in the other threads, Angie. I like you.



I like you too. I'm trying to be around more often.


----------



## Nspens (Sep 23, 2010)

You look fantastic,I can only imagine what you'll look like at 20. Your dedication to your sexy expansion should be enjoyed not scrutinized.


----------



## degek2001 (Sep 26, 2010)

I am impressed by your tread. It's for people hard to understand why peoply like it to gain. I like it to see how my wifes is still growing. I am impressed by the new fat, it feels so soft and jiggly. When a girl is gaining, everyday feels the body on a other way. I like it. Wich part of your body did you grown most? And how does it feeling al that new weight? I am so curious.
<3 Henk


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Sep 28, 2010)

degek2001 said:


> I am impressed by your tread. It's for people hard to understand why peoply like it to gain. I like it to see how my wifes is still growing. I am impressed by the new fat, it feels so soft and jiggly. When a girl is gaining, everyday feels the body on a other way. I like it. Wich part of your body did you grown most? And how does it feeling al that new weight? I am so curious.
> <3 Henk



Well, I think most of the weight has been going to my belly, my arms, my tits, and my ass. I really like the extra weight on bottom...... my ass looks GREAT, and I really can't wait for it to get a bit rounder. My bra cup sizes have been going up too.... started out as a 42D/DD, and now I'm in a 50E which is really difficult to find. 

I really love being able to feel myself getting softer and softer. I find myself becoming more enamored with my luscious body the more there is of it! It's strange too.... about 60lbs ago, I was really scared about going outside and being around regular people, but that fear is diminishing over time as I become more and more comfortable with my growing self... It's very liberating, loving myself. 

I see my weight gain as a sort of a love affair with myself, if that makes sense.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Sep 28, 2010)

Nspens said:


> You look fantastic,I can only imagine what you'll look like at 20. Your dedication to your sexy expansion should be enjoyed not scrutinized.



Thanks! I'm really looking forward to the next year and seeing what it brings for me!


----------



## biggirlcrazy3 (Sep 28, 2010)

:smitten: that's all I can say...:smitten:


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Sep 28, 2010)

biggirlcrazy3 said:


> :smitten: that's all I can say...:smitten:



Thanks!! I'm really glad that you enjoy it!


----------



## joswitch (Oct 3, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Well, I think most of the weight has been going to my belly, my arms, my tits, and my ass. I really like the extra weight on bottom...... my ass looks GREAT, and I really can't wait for it to get a bit rounder. My bra cup sizes have been going up too.... started out as a 42D/DD, and now I'm in a 50E which is really difficult to find.
> 
> I really love being able to feel myself getting softer and softer. I find myself becoming more enamored with my luscious body the more there is of it! It's strange too.... about 60lbs ago, I was really scared about going outside and being around regular people, but that fear is diminishing over time as I become more and more comfortable with my growing self... It's very liberating, loving myself.
> 
> *I see my weight gain as a sort of a love affair with myself, if that makes sense.*



Now, that^ is an awesome piece of insight, right there...
Also - *hugs* for you Angie!:smitten:


----------



## Nspens (Oct 4, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Thanks! I'm really looking forward to the next year and seeing what it brings for me!



So are we!


----------



## CuriousKitten (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow congrats. I wish I could have the confidence and self esteem that you have about your gain. I have such difficulty when people say things about the weight I've gained. I wish I could just push all their opinions aside and get on with it. It's amazing that you have. What an inspiration. Thanks for sharing. I hope one day I can be as certain and resolute as you.


----------



## imfree (Oct 5, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> I like you too. I'm trying to be around more often.



You have my vote of confidence, too, I like to read your
posts.:bow:


----------



## aussiefa63 (Oct 6, 2010)

Angie, you post was just such an awesomely open & honest one & a great insight into how you & other feel about gaining weight, thank you so much for that .

If I was single & 20 again (god that's a long time ago ) I'd be on your doorstep in a flash.


----------



## eastcoastfa (Oct 7, 2010)

I have to say you have a very good attitude about it Angie. I hope you enjoy your gain. Some people will just never understand, but you can't help that, so just carry on.


----------



## Lalazuu (Oct 8, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> I feel myself growing bigger, day by day. Right now I'm gaining at a rate of about a pound every two-three days, a much faster rate than even six months ago. Over the past year and a half, I've gained more than 65lbs, and I don't know when it's going to stop.
> 
> In the past two weeks, I've busted out of five brand new bras. I no longer really fit into the largest size of clothes that plus-size stores carry, and it's starting to look a little ridiculous when I leave the house wearing clothes that just plain don't fit anymore.
> 
> ...




I am not sure how to put this. I am awed by how much you are expressing your love for yourself. That is the most important thing a person could do and at this point in time in my life, I am not at that point. I, myself, do not want to gain. I want to lose. Since I am at the weight/size I am, I truly do want to love myself for who I am and now what I look like. If that makes any sense. I really am one of those people who does not understand why people would want to gain so much weight. I wish you the best of luck though!


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Oct 8, 2010)

Lalazuu said:


> I am not sure how to put this. I am awed by how much you are expressing your love for yourself. That is the most important thing a person could do and at this point in time in my life, I am not at that point. I, myself, do not want to gain. I want to lose. Since I am at the weight/size I am, I truly do want to love myself for who I am and now what I look like. If that makes any sense. I really am one of those people who does not understand why people would want to gain so much weight. I wish you the best of luck though!





That's very understandable. It's difficult to love yourself when you don't think that anyone else could find you attractive. Society, both as a whole and as individuals, does put a lot of pressure on us to believe that our bodies are not beautiful or worthy of love and affection. I used to believe that about myself. I honestly used to hate myself and the way I looked... Those days feel like ages ago and like yesterday, all at the same time. The feelings were with me for so long, and it had such far reaching, devastating effects on my life. 

For me, it changed a few years ago, when I left for college. It was by NO means an easy process, nor a short one. It took a lot of time and a lot of self-affirmation, but in the end it was worth it. It may be difficult for you to believe how beautiful you are. It was for me at first too. Every woman should feel beautiful and special, and I'm saddened by those who aren't. 

I'll be perfectly honest. I started out looking for the love and affection I never thought I'd get in all the wrong places. I'd always known there were chubby chasers, but I'd never really considered that there would be people who would ONLY want BBWs. 

It was a wake-up call for me after I met my first few FAs who didn't know how to keep their hands off me. I saw first-hand that there were people out there who wouldn't just SETTLE for me. Instead, they preferred me. 

After I turned 18, NurseVicki finally explained to me what it was that she did. Phone sex. I needed a job and thought I'd give it a try. I put up a few snapshots of my (then 340lbs) body. The response was overwhelming. My first phone call was with a very well educated engineer who spent thirty minutes gushing to me about how incredible my belly was. 

Now... don't get me wrong. My self-esteem is not built on what I'm worth in any man's eyes. But it was hard to come away from that first phone call thinking about myself in the exact same way I had before. It really started the ball rolling for me... He pointed out things to me that I had never noticed about myself. 

Things like how sexy my belly is when it jiggles. How round and smooth it is. How I'm fluffy and soft all over. How my belly makes a perfect pillow for my lovers to press their heads against as we cuddle... 

Once I started being able to see what other people COULD find attractive about me, it wasn't long before I came to regard those traits as being extremely attractive and enjoyable as well. I had never before taken the time to appreciate my belly. To rub it and caress it and OWN it, with no shame. I was so caught up in hating myself before that, and it was only once I acknowledged the potential that was there that I could begin to love myself. 

Before long, I started admiring a lot of the SS webmodels. I started out looking at girls my size and then just slowly found myself fascinated by bigger and bigger bodies.

My gaining weight started out as a private experiment... seeing if it was right for me. I didn't tell anyone when I first started gaining because it seemed like such an intensely private experience (and I'd never heard of erotic weight gain at that point in time, never heard of Dimensions, etc etc.) I didn't think at first that it would go as far as it has, or that I would enjoy it this much. 

As every girl gets bigger and bigger, she takes on her own unique shape. The fat will settle differently on every girl, and I find it incredibly exciting to see how my body is changing. My butt is getting bigger, my hips are getting a little wider... and I'm starting to take on a decidedly curvier figure than I once had. When I first started I had small tits and pretty much no ass.... after 65lbs, it's changed a lot. I've filled out in ways I've never dreamed I would. 


And I've made peace with myself. I made the decision that *I* will love me, even if nobody else does, because I'm far too awesome to live without someone loving me. 

I wish you the best of luck in your journey as well. Most of all, I wish that you could find the same peace for yourself as I have.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Oct 8, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Now, that^ is an awesome piece of insight, right there...
> Also - *hugs* for you Angie!:smitten:



Thanks, jo!! *huuuugs!*


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Oct 8, 2010)

CuriousKitten said:


> Wow congrats. I wish I could have the confidence and self esteem that you have about your gain. I have such difficulty when people say things about the weight I've gained. I wish I could just push all their opinions aside and get on with it. It's amazing that you have. What an inspiration. Thanks for sharing. I hope one day I can be as certain and resolute as you.




I'm sorry that other people are reacting negatively to your weight gain. I know it's hard to deal with it. It's a bit easier on me than it would be for a lot of people, I think.... I'm not surrounded by my family, and all of the people that I currently spend time with I know through various kink groups or bbw groups. I've chosen to surround myself with the people that I know will support me, and I've stopped talking with those around me who have reacted negatively or who have tried to change me. Ridding myself of that negativity helped a lot. It reduced my stress levels immensely.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Oct 8, 2010)

aussiefa63 said:


> Angie, you post was just such an awesomely open & honest one & a great insight into how you & other feel about gaining weight, thank you so much for that .
> 
> If I was single & 20 again (god that's a long time ago ) I'd be on your doorstep in a flash.





I've been having so many thoughts about it lately that it's hard NOT to share. A lot of what I've written here is stuff that I've been thinking about for a long time but never had a safe place to express it fully and without reservations.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Oct 8, 2010)

eastcoastfa said:


> I have to say you have a very good attitude about it Angie. I hope you enjoy your gain. Some people will just never understand, but you can't help that, so just carry on.




Thanks so much! So far I'm enjoying it immensely!


----------



## Takeshi (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm very happy for you! ^_^ Life, after all, is the pursuit of happiness and it seems you've found your niche in it. Life is short and you should live it! You have my support in what ever would make you happy. Also, from your picture i can tell that any man to have you as their girl is a very lucky man. You're a very beautiful woman that seems to be blossoming with inner and outer beauty, and one can definitly see that you LOVE to gain. ^_^ Congrats!


----------



## imfree (Oct 8, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> That's very understandable. It's difficult to love yourself when you don't think that anyone else could find you attractive. Society, both as a whole and as individuals, does put a lot of pressure on us to believe that our bodies are not beautiful or worthy of love and affection. I used to believe that about myself. I honestly used to hate myself and the way I looked... Those days feel like ages ago and like yesterday, all at the same time. The feelings were with me for so long, and it had such far reaching, devastating effects on my life.
> 
> For me, it changed a few years ago, when I left for college. It was by NO means an easy process, nor a short one. It took a lot of time and a lot of self-affirmation, but in the end it was worth it. It may be difficult for you to believe how beautiful you are. It was for me at first too. Every woman should feel beautiful and special, and I'm saddened by those who aren't.
> 
> ...



Great work, Angie, and a truly well written post!:bow:
Your Rep should be in your box by now. I wish I 
could send more.


----------



## fatluvnguy (Oct 15, 2010)

what a wonderfully candid and open post. I am sure that you have given confidence to others who enjoy the feeling of new fat on their bodies and to the process of growing bigger.


----------



## Tracii (Oct 19, 2010)

Very well put Angie.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 21, 2010)

You strike me as a very confident and lovely young woman, Angie...I barely remember being 20 (It was just another year of college, sleep deprivation and overwork for me). 

You write beautifully and clearly know what you want for yourself. My best to you on your gaining journies.

Hugs

Dennis


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Oct 24, 2010)

Takeshi said:


> I'm very happy for you! ^_^ Life, after all, is the pursuit of happiness and it seems you've found your niche in it. Life is short and you should live it! You have my support in what ever would make you happy. Also, from your picture i can tell that any man to have you as their girl is a very lucky man. You're a very beautiful woman that seems to be blossoming with inner and outer beauty, and one can definitly see that you LOVE to gain. ^_^ Congrats!



Thanks, Takeshi  I really am loving my gain. I went to try on a few pairs of shorts I bought about a month ago, and I can't fit into them! It made me giggle.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Oct 24, 2010)

fatluvnguy said:


> what a wonderfully candid and open post. I am sure that you have given confidence to others who enjoy the feeling of new fat on their bodies and to the process of growing bigger.



It can definitely be a fun process, and I'm glad that I'm not the only one who enjoys it.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Oct 24, 2010)

Tracii said:


> Very well put Angie.





Thanks, Tracii.


----------



## kieran1394 (Oct 25, 2010)

This thread is inspiring.

Angie, I love the way you succinctly put all of this about your new found love of yourself. It has just been the essence of beauty.

Anyway, what struck me about all of this is I can relate. Although I'm not into myself being the one who gains weight, I'm bestowed by similar circumstances. I haven't spoken to a lot of my high school friends in almost two years because of my failure to cope with my love of larger women. I mean, people _know_ that I prefer much larger women, but I had felt ashamed of myself for quite some time, suppressing my "alternative" sexuality. Lol, I was crying manly tears reading this. The thread was hot, but it also enlightened. I've been severely depressed for quite some time, and this thread made me actually happy in a real way. It had helped me find something pure about what I fancy.

I feel like your writing saved me as it is a success story. I have been motivated.

Thank you so much. :bow:

I have questions, but it is way too early to write


----------



## imfree (Oct 25, 2010)

kieran1394 said:


> This thread is inspiring.
> 
> Angie, I love the way you succinctly put all of this about your new found love of yourself. It has just been the essence of beauty.
> 
> ...



I reached that point many years ago, though my journey isn't yet complete. Congratulations for reaching this milestone.:bow:


----------



## kieran1394 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah.

lol, maybe I went a bit overboard in my post last night, but still, it really got me thinking. I don´t feel all that ashamed of my sexuality anymore =/ . I´m at a loss in truly explaining, but it feels like a huge weight has been lifted off my soul or something very similar. I do quite a bit of lurking here reading, but this thread resounded viscerally.

Well, whoever you are OP, you have really brightened my shit hah. :happy:

+mad reps.


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 27, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> .....
> And I've made peace with myself. I made the decision that *I* will love me, even if nobody else does, because I'm far too awesome to live without someone loving me. ......


I'm not a fan of that gaining or feeder thing but I believe I understand you very well.

Everybody has a dream. Some dreams relate to the human shape, some want a thin, very fat, chubby, athletic, tattooed, sun tanned or what ever else body. When I was a younger I wanted to have an athletic body, ok, I have muscles.
Since puberty I've been attracted to (very) fat girls. It's always been my desire to be the lover of a fat women. Every attempt to give up fat admiration had failed after a few days only. Then the game always started again, watching fat women in malls, looking for before-after pics, looking for magazines, watching fat porn, writing ads and all the rest of it. FAs needs a lot of time for that stuff.

One day in the 90th I decided to give-up that silly attempts giving up fat admiration. I got access to the internet and found that wonderful community of BBWs and FAs in the world. What I learned from these community was that it is normal to be attracted to fat women and there is nothing shameful. Fat people need love, too.

I am a fat admirer, that's what I am, I cannot and do not want to change it. Fat women turn me on, skinnies turn me off. To be honest to myself, in my case it's not a preference, it's a fetish. And I've learned to ignore people's idle talk about the objects of my desire or what they might think about my preference. It's my life and I'm the happiest when I live the life of a fat admirer.

So, I think I know what your feelings are. Some people are born to be fat, some are born to love fat. Maybe it's a heritage of the stone age (evolution), who knows?
Angie, great thread and posts, keep straight on.


----------



## burtonboardrline (Oct 29, 2010)

That is an amazing story angie  and girls like you are the dream girls of guys like me


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Nov 1, 2010)

kieran1394 said:


> This thread is inspiring.
> 
> Angie, I love the way you succinctly put all of this about your new found love of yourself. It has just been the essence of beauty.
> 
> ...



It's okay, I'm more than willing to answer your questions. It's not easy to put into words, sometimes, the journey or the feelings it evokes. But in those rare moments when I can, I feel like I can possibly finally let other people see it the same way I do, if only for a second. And that's important to me.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Nov 1, 2010)

Blockierer said:


> I'm not a fan of that gaining or feeder thing but I believe I understand you very well.
> 
> Everybody has a dream. Some dreams relate to the human shape, some want a thin, very fat, chubby, athletic, tattooed, sun tanned or what ever else body. When I was a younger I wanted to have an athletic body, ok, I have muscles.
> Since puberty I've been attracted to (very) fat girls. It's always been my desire to be the lover of a fat women. Every attempt to give up fat admiration had failed after a few days only. Then the game always started again, watching fat women in malls, looking for before-after pics, looking for magazines, watching fat porn, writing ads and all the rest of it. FAs needs a lot of time for that stuff.
> ...



You're right...... everyone was born with a different paths ahead of them. I don't believe that everything is pre-determined. Rather, I think that we are born with proclivities and natural affinities for certain ideas or activities, and as we grow, these are shaped and molded in ways unseen, until at some point we become an approximation of who we are. We each had different paths we could take, different choices to make, and it's the things that we've acted upon that define us in the end. I choose to be who I am. Now, I'm not saying that I'd be thin if I didn't choose to gain. I was ALWAYS big, over 300lbs in middle school, even. So I knew I'd most likely always be fat. My choice was whether or not I'd fight that, and hate myself all the way or if I'd embrace my body as it was. Eventually, I did, and from there I saw that I could either remain where I was or I could gain, and I chose to gain because it is what's right for me. 

Thank you for your kind words, Blockierer.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's a quick snapshot of me and my belly yesterday. I thought ya'll would like it  

View attachment mahbelly (519 x 500).jpg


----------



## burtonboardrline (Nov 23, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Here's a quick snapshot of me and my belly yesterday. I thought ya'll would like it



wonderful  keep up the great work


----------



## bbwluvr3000 (Nov 30, 2010)

burtonboardrline said:


> wonderful  keep up the great work



I agree...keep it up!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 1, 2010)

Hubba-jubba-jeewow! =o

You have a lovely belly, and masterful posing. ^^


----------



## Blockierer (Dec 2, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Here's a quick snapshot of me and my belly yesterday. I thought ya'll would like it


This is a masterpiece of a pic
I love these rolls :smitten:


----------



## drevil45711 (Dec 4, 2010)

Love how big and sexy that belly is getting and can't wait to see how big and sexy it ends up getting, let me know if you need any help


----------



## firelord85 (Dec 9, 2010)

:smitten: I'm happy to see you so enthusiastic.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Dec 16, 2010)

Mmmmm, I just ate an entire large stuffed crust Bacon, Beef, and Ham pizza & a whole box of chicken wings. Not to mention the almost 2-liters of coke I've drunk. 

My belly is so full and distended. I'd love for someone to rub my belly while I fall asleep...... Looks like it's nap-time!


----------



## firelord85 (Dec 18, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Mmmmm, I just ate an entire large stuffed crust Bacon, Beef, and Ham pizza & a whole box of chicken wings. Not to mention the almost 2-liters of coke I've drunk.
> 
> My belly is so full and distended. I'd love for someone to rub my belly while I fall asleep...... Looks like it's nap-time!



I'd gladly oblige.


----------



## YbPgh (Dec 18, 2010)

Angie,

Your story is mesmerizing as are the pictures! I'm devouring every post of yours like you did that pizza!

I'm sure this goes without saying, but this journey of yours is totally up to you. I don't think anyone will vilify you if you decide to stop. I'm not asking you to stop - God I'm not asking you to stop! - but it's all about you. Which makes it so hot.

I am curious though, would you be willing to share progression pics with your fans?


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you, Angie-- for your excellent writing on this subject. Yours are exactly the kind of experiences I came here to learn about. You are both enlightening and encouraging. You are also spectacular!


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Feb 11, 2011)

YbPgh said:


> Angie,
> 
> Your story is mesmerizing as are the pictures! I'm devouring every post of yours like you did that pizza!
> 
> ...



Sure, I'll share some pics as soon as I can put some together that show the weight gain & are Dimensions appropriate. I do have some pics up here at my blog but they're not appropriate for Dims or else I'd just repost them here.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Feb 11, 2011)

BigWarmMan said:


> Thank you, Angie-- for your excellent writing on this subject. Yours are exactly the kind of experiences I came here to learn about. You are both enlightening and encouraging. You are also spectacular!



Thanks, BigWarmMan. I know I don't write in this thread as often as I should, but my expanding body really makes me happy!


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Feb 11, 2011)

At the moment, I am SOOO hungry. I just got home from class and I'm looking for something to stuff myself with! 

I got a deep fryer over the past few months, so I've been frying up chicken strips & mozza sticks and all sorts of delicious foods to eat. 

One day I want to see if I can stuff down an entire 4lb package of deep fried chicken strips. That sounds delicious.... like the perfect way to keep my belly expanding. 

Something else I've been thinking about trying is known as "The Gallon Challenge." It'll take a lot of time to be able to expand to do it properly, but buy will it help my tummy get even fatter. Essentially, the gallon challenge involves trying to drink an entire gallon of milk in an hour, no small feat since a gallon is 128oz and the average human stomach can only hold about 51oz when fully distended (figure for human stomach taken from Dr. Bevan's "Handbook of Anatomy and Physiology" New York: Simon & Schuster, 1978: 45.) There are some official rules that go with the standard Gallon Challenge, but I'll just have to wait and see what variation of the rules I want to play with when I try it!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 11, 2011)

as long as you are healthy and happy.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Feb 11, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> as long as you are healthy and happy.



Healthy & happy are my two main priorities! Just got a check-up earlier this week, and my vital statistics & blood work all look great


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 11, 2011)

Good for you Angie


----------



## Jigen (Feb 12, 2011)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Healthy & happy are my two main priorities! Just got a check-up earlier this week, and my vital statistics & blood work all look great



This is a great news. Good for you.


----------



## degek2001 (Feb 19, 2011)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Healthy & happy are my two main priorities! Just got a check-up earlier this week, and my vital statistics & blood work all look great


I like your story and specially outspoken opinion about your gain and fat body. Thank you for sharing your peronal story. And go on with gaining and fattening if you like it. Stop it when you don't like it!

I like it :wubu::wubu:
<3 Henk


----------



## badassdebate (Mar 9, 2011)

Angie, I think you look sexy as hell and I hope when I am 400+lbs my body looks as good and soft as yours!! 

In respect to my personal weight gain, I have only been activly gaining for a few days, as I have just come to terms with the liberating conclusiont that I am fat, and I will always be....I love food, smoking (420) and good sex with someone who loves my body in whichever form I am (chubby or fat lol)...I am now activily gaining to really embrace this...but I am so horny all the time now lol having this feeling of release, and feeling new rolls already forming (I had to pull my lower belly from my pants tonight becasue it was too tight lol after the brownies!) makes me so aroused to imagine how sexy my jiggly body will be....does this happen with anyone else??:eat1::wubu:


----------



## thefaa21 (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats on your weight gain, you look absolutely amazing and it is great to know there are women out there who are so into gaining.


----------

